# Update on Lamb with congestion



## 3pygmymom (Nov 17, 2009)

Took the little guy to the vet for the eye problem that developed. i thought it was pink eye however they arent sure of the exact cause of what is going on but he will lose the eye. it is very painful and they have him on two different ointments, one for pain the other to dilate the pupil as it is clamped shut. his other eye is perfectly fine and normal. the pneumonia is gone :leap: and the vet said other than his eye he looks really good especially considering the way he was a week ago. he seems a little stressed out from the trip to the vet as they put dye in his eye to see if there was an ulcer, kept shining a light in them and he was grinding his teeth like crazy because he was hurting. going to give him a dose of nutri drench before i feed him next. one hurdle done, now to get past this next one and we'll be good


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

awe sorry he will loose the eye but glad he is healthy otherwise.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry about the eye...  

.....glad the lamb will be OK... :greengrin: :hug:


----------



## 3pygmymom (Nov 17, 2009)

we actually thought he would be blind in both eyes so i am a little happy that we have a good eye. the vet said his activity level should improve once the pain in the eye lessens and subsides so we are happy he is active but know he is still not out of the woods and needs rest.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You still have the little fighter :clap: Sorry he will lose his eye, but he will compensate with the other....and it sounds like he has the BEST mama to have....one with a heart :hug:


----------



## 3pygmymom (Nov 17, 2009)

thanks everyone :grouphug: we are doing the best we can to keep him going. its actually a good thing he is in the basement as the light sensitivity from any sunlight would just be excruciating for him so he is where he is best


----------

